# Black grips



## Danny Anson (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't know the name. They say flex grip.


----------



## JimScott (Dec 4, 2022)

15


----------



## Dra (Dec 4, 2022)

$25👻


----------



## JimScott (Dec 5, 2022)

28


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 5, 2022)

Is one cut shorter?


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 5, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Is one cut shorter?



no


----------



## Dra (Dec 5, 2022)

The one picture did play tricks


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 5, 2022)

JimScott said:


> 28



deal.


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 5, 2022)

JimScott said:


> 28



private message me your number and I will send a paypal request.


----------

